# BRIAN "HEAD" WELCH BARITONE 7



## Demanufacture (Sep 22, 2008)

http://www.gearwire.com/brianwelch-ibanez.html

i just found out my fav guitarist BRIAN "HEAD" WELCH used a baritone 7 custom on his new record, pretty weird in the interview he says he wanted to try something new.

"I use Ibanez -- on this record, I use a baritone I had specially made. Different songs I tuned different," says Welch. "It has a really mean tone. I wanted to try something new. On the 7 string I used with Korn, the strings were kind of wobbly."

haha i knew my 2 favorite guitarists had similarities
Brian "head" welch and Dino Cazares the 2 sexiest 7 string players on the world 

they both use 27" scale now, im stuck with 25.5"


----------



## Variant (Sep 22, 2008)

I think the article insuates that he switched from a standard scale 7-string to a baritone scale *6-string*... and it may be 28 5/8" as well as that is typically what baritone specifies, Ibanez refers to their 27.0" scale guitars as "XL". 

That said, I've gone to 28 5/8" on my Steinberger Synapse and won't likely go back.


----------



## Demanufacture (Sep 22, 2008)

Variant said:


> I think the article insuates that he switched from a standard scale 7-string to a baritone scale *6-string*... and it may be 28 5/8" as well as that is typically what baritone specifies, Ibanez refers to their 27.0" scale guitars as "XL".
> 
> That said, I've gone to 28 5/8" on my Steinberger Synapse and won't likely go back.



28 5/8 scale holy shit


----------



## Variant (Sep 22, 2008)

Demanufacture said:


> 28 5/8 scale holy shit



Yup: http://www.steinberger.com/ST2FPA.html

It's in drop G, below... uh, "Korn" A if you want to call it that, but it's been set up as low as A0... you know, like a step below low B on a 5/6 string bass.  TBH, one of these days I'll probably go custom with 30" scale, 30 fret, 8-string.


----------



## Neil (Sep 22, 2008)

27" FTW much better than 25.5" IMO I wont be going back...


----------



## yevetz (Sep 22, 2008)

PICS?


----------



## ohio_eric (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## ohio_eric (Sep 22, 2008)

Pics would be good.


----------



## ibznorange (Sep 22, 2008)

28 5/8" 

but the writing in that article was AWFUL.

_He uses ibanez. sometimes he uses other guitars but he likes ibanez. 

using multiple tracks helps. he uses a diezel and a dual rec. he also used an orange. the mutiple tracks changes how it sounds._

JESUS CHRIST 

that said i really want some pics


----------



## Apophis (Sep 22, 2008)

pics ????


----------



## Tiger (Sep 22, 2008)

I use baritone 7


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 22, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> but the writing in that article was AWFUL.



That's what I kept thinking, too. It says that he uses a Diezel head _through_ a Mesa Triple Recto! I bet that would sound pretty heavy until the amps exploded!


----------



## Coobanez (Sep 22, 2008)

I want a baritone 
The new record should be interesting though, I don't know if I'm going to like it or not, but I do want to listen to it.


----------



## darren (Sep 22, 2008)

The Intrepid 8s are 28.625" and they sound phenomenal. I was surprised it didn't take me any time at all to adjust to the longer scale. The extra string was more awkward at first than the longer scale.


----------



## Rick (Sep 22, 2008)

What happened to the "This Thread Is Worthless Without Pics" smiley?


----------



## ibznorange (Sep 22, 2008)

holy shit whered it go?!?1


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 23, 2008)

Damnit, nooo! It looks like we've lost it and gotten this in return: 



Alex, where'd the forum's favorite emoticon go? 

Edit: I are resourceful.


----------



## ibznorange (Sep 23, 2008)

the pats one has been there

WHERE THE EMOTS AT?!


----------



## Shawn (Sep 23, 2008)

Pics. 

Pretty cool interview though. I do like some of his stuff, sounds awesome imo.


----------



## Demanufacture (Sep 23, 2008)

i dont think there are any pics of heads baritone leaked out yet


----------



## Sloofus (Jan 9, 2009)

Does anyone know what pickups Head is using in his Baritone?


----------



## Fre-Ts (May 30, 2009)

Demanufacture said:


> Custom Ibanez Baritone: Former Korn Guitarist On His Ibanez Iceman | Gearwire
> 
> i just found out my fav guitarist BRIAN "HEAD" WELCH used a baritone 7 custom on his new record, pretty weird in the interview he says he wanted to try something new.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Hello ... but the Ibanez 7 Strings Baritone is an electricity or acoustic guitar?... is this http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa27/b_welch/Headwithguitar3.jpg​


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 30, 2009)

Now see I never had a problem with "floppy" strings on my K-7, even down to G, but I sold my RG2228 as I found the extra scale just made the strings stiffer and less vocal to play. I guess long scales are cool if you are just doing chunga chunga, but you don't see many soloists playing them for a reason.


----------



## Koshchei (May 30, 2009)

Do you think he baptized the guitar before he could play it?


----------



## MTech (May 30, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> It says that he uses a Diezel head _through_ a Mesa Triple Recto! I bet that would sound pretty heavy until the amps exploded!


Maybe he used the preamp section of the Diezel through the Mesa's Power Section...


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (May 30, 2009)

My AB3500 baritone has a 28" scale and I love it. It really makes 25.5" feel like a toy guitar, though.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 30, 2009)

This should be pretty cool to see, long scale guitars are nice


----------



## Rick (May 30, 2009)

Fre-Ts said:


> Hey Hello ... but the Ibanez 7 Strings Baritone is an electricity or acoustic guitar?... is this http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa27/b_welch/Headwithguitar3.jpg​



It's an electric.


----------



## Xaios (May 30, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> Do you think he baptized the guitar before he could play it?



Give it a rest.


----------



## Koshchei (May 30, 2009)

Xaios said:


> Give it a rest.



Why? Mocking fundamentalists is the gift that keeps on giving.

PS. Have the balls to sign your negs, Jesus/Head fanboi. In other news, I don't care whether or not you think I'm funny.


----------



## Clydefrog (Jun 1, 2009)

Do you honestly think a fundamentalist would have come out with a record like his?

No, a fundie would have run screaming to the hills about how it's Satan's music and that he's going to burn in hell for even touching a guitar.

Just because a person is a christian, does not mean they are a fundie.


----------

